# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Where to stay in Port Antonio?

## JamSun

:Smile:  :Smile: Vi, love your pictures.  Makes we want to go there.  Negril or PA?  Ivanhoes or Mikuzi for a 3 or 4 week stay possibly. No car.  Any suggestions for my husband and myself.  Great picture of the gentleman who invited you into his home to show you a photo of his grandaughter.  Did you get his name?  I love the little fellow at the brake repair stop.  Are you a professional photographer.  Amazing pics.  Thanks and look foreward to more photos.

----------


## sammyb

I think Ivanhoe is a very good inexpensive option and I like that it's right in town.  Ms. Burke is a wonderful host.  There is also Bayview villas and where Vi stayed Tim Bamboo (in town).

A few villas/guest houses are

Polish Princess
Micshur
Ridge Bay 
Moon San

----------


## *vi*

Greetings JamSun!

First of all thank you for checking out the report and for your kind compliments.  As you can tell, Port Antonio has won my heart.

Location…I agree with Sammy in that Ivanhoe would be an option as well as Tim Bamboo if you want to be close to town.  Ivanhoe’s guesthouse is in town.  Tim Bamboo is a ten minute walk into town and a five minute walk to Folly Point and a great grocery store.

Mikuzi in Fairy Hill is a nice option for being close to the beaches and deeper into the lush greenery.  Fairy Hill is a 10-12 minute drive from town.

Because of your length of stay, I suggest Mikuzi because you will have a fridge, stove and micro wave.  You would have to purchase all your meals if you stay at the Ivanhoe’s.  There are no mini fridges in the rooms.  

Tim Bamboo has villas, however you may get a better nightly rate at Mijuzi. In the meantime, I’ll see if I can find more accommodation options for you and your husband.  May I ask what your budget range is?

No car, no worries.  Plenty of route taxis and charter taxis to take you where you want to go.  

As far as Negril or Port Antonio, well besides the fact I’m proudly bias, the difference between them is like night and day!  If you and your husband prefer non-stop action, then Negril is for you.  If you want laid-back mellow with a dash of action, then Port Antonio is the place for that.

And…lol…no I’m not a professional photographer and only discovered my love for taking pictures since traveling to Jamaica.  My camera hardly gets used otherwise.  I’ll be adding more pictures to the present thread and I’ll also start a new one that will be filled with highlights from my January 2011 visit.  I think after seeing those pictures you will be able to make your choice.   :Smile:

----------


## Suz

Another inexpensive option would be Villa Paola - Not far out of town, restaurants in walking distance, and has a fridge.

----------

